# Tiny little Bumble Bee Shrimp



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Edit : Title is wrong, they are Bumble Bees 

Tiny little guys, about 1/2" so probably the toughest subjects I ever had in aquatic photography, also very VERY shy.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They look great!... I like the pic of the one swimming.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice pics...


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice. I love how big the moss looks.


----------

